# Photosmith on iPad - Is it possible to synch with Lightroom and import as DNG



## FamilyMan (Feb 23, 2014)

I use a Canon camera with an Eye-Fi card, shoot in raw format, view the results on my iPad then import the photos to our desktop with Canon Professional software. This year we abandoned our Photoshop Elements 8 software and purchased Lightroom 5. I then converted my Canon Raw photos to DNG. Recently I installed the Photosmith app on my iPad, following good reviews from other users and because it synch's with Lightroom. Am I the only person who finds Photosmith a pain? Yes it allows me to add Metadata away from the desktop, however I have been unable to find a way to synch and import the data into Lightroom as DNG. Because of this I find myself abandoning Photosmith, reverting back to Canon Professional to import from the camera, then using Lightroom with 'Copy as DNG'. Are there any other users of Photosmith, Lightroom with DNG and have found a way of using it?


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi FamilyMan, nice handle BTW, welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Having read your post, I am intrigued by one thing: I do not really understand why you are motivated to use other software, and not Lightroom, to do your download from the camera in the first place?


I think there may be more to your workflow than initially meets the eye, and so, it may be helpful to fill us in on why you need to use either Canon Professional or Photosmith.
If I am missing something obvious don't be shy to point it out.

Tony Jay


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 23, 2014)

Perhaps after you import the Photosmith-edited images, you could use the Library/Convert photo(s) to DNG... menu item to create the DNGs you want. There's an option with that command to replace the original raw with the DNG:


----------



## FamilyMan (Feb 23, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi FamilyMan, nice handle BTW, welcome to Lightroom Forums.
> 
> Having read your post, I am intrigued by one thing: I do not really understand why you are motivated to use other software, and not Lightroom, to do your download from the camera in the first place?
> 
> ...



Hi Tony, thanks for your reply.

Coming from Photoshop Elements I have never tried Lightroom for downloading from my camera. When it's connected Canon software loads straight away and imports the photos. 

Many times there can be a time lapse between taking the photo and downloading it to Lightroom. Photosmith has the benefit that after viewing the photo on my ipad I can add notes or Metadata whilst it is still fresh in the memory. This could be on a train or maybe back at the Hotel.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 23, 2014)

There may be a unifying solution for your workflow shortly since an iPad version for Lightroom seems to be on the horizon.

Tony Jay


----------



## FamilyMan (Feb 25, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Perhaps after you import the Photosmith-edited images, you could use the Library/Convert photo(s) to DNG... menu item to create the DNGs you want. There's an option with that command to replace the original raw with the DNG:
> View attachment 4506



Great, thanks Hal. Short of an (affordable) ipad version of Lightroom being available this works for me.

Les


----------



## jovogt (Jul 1, 2015)

Have been playing with Photosmith and agree with the above... just convert images with Library/Convert after transfer from iPad.  

Lightroom mobile is now available as you probably know.  It does NOT recognize raw files imported into iPad as Lightroom Mobile only uses smart previews generated in Lightroom (CC) as this time.  If you try to add raw files in camera roll into Lightroom Mobile on your iPad you can't.

Now we have Photoshop Mix...this is supposed to be able to edit raw files in Camera Roll.  However it has not been updated to recognize the latest canon .cr2 files found in the Rebel T6s....oh well.


----------

